

Groupon's New Delivery System - manish_chhabra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWhFN7N-rmU
From our dungeon to your doorstep, Groupon promises to deliver great deals, great service and medieval catapults.
======
cgtyoder
Pretty funny. Nice jabs at Amazon.

